

See Randomness -- by Charles Seife - hcayce
http://edge.org/response-detail/809/what-scientific-concept-would-improve-everybodys-cognitive-toolkit

======
hcayce
I'm submitting this because of its similarity to Paul Graham's essay "See
Randomness," <http://paulgraham.com/randomness.html>, and I think they came to
the same conclusions independently of each other.

